# Palm m130 HotSync Problem



## Bilkonyc (Mar 18, 2005)

I accidentally did a Hard reset on my Palm m130 handheld. I lost all of my files, and when I tried to HotSync from my desktop to restore the saved files there, the screen on my handheld reads: "Unable to initiate HotSync operation because the port is in use by another application".
It also reads this if I just tap the HotSync icon on my PDA screen.
Can anyone please help? I need to be able to HotSync.
THANKS.


----------



## nonane (Mar 18, 2005)

Try this, I think this happened to me once with my m130, I can't remember EXACTLY how I fixed it, but:

MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BACKUP.

1. Unplug the USB cable from the cradle to the pc.
2. Uninstall the hardware in Device Manager.
3. Reinstall the hardware drivers, and reboot.
4. Plug the cradle cable back in, and let it install itself.
4. Try to hotsync again.

Usually, the built-in hardware image on the Palm is fully working everytime, it may also be a dirty contact on the cradle, a bad connection from cradle->usb.


----------



## Bilkonyc (Mar 18, 2005)

nonane said:


> Try this, I think this happened to me once with my m130, I can't remember EXACTLY how I fixed it, but:
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A BACKUP.
> 
> ...


 Thanks...unfortunately, it's not a cradle/connection issue....the message comes up on the PDA screen when I get the HoySync screen loaded....not sure what to do.


----------



## EPfizH (Mar 20, 2005)

I had this problem too. It was a long time ago and I am trying to remember, but I think part of it was making sure that the sync was set to USB (or serial) which ever was applicable. (cradle local) I also checked the device manager and ran through the ports but I believe there was a problem with the drivers. Maybe Bilkonyc can talk you (and me, since I can't remember much), step by step through the driver re-install process?


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

> Thanks...unfortunately, it's not a cradle/connection issue....


 I think it may be precisely a cradle/connection issue. But 1st, a couple questions:
1) What type of PC are you using (desktop, laptop)?
2) What OS? 
2) How are you connecting for the HotSync operation (i.e., Infrared, USB, Serial, Modem, etc.)?


----------



## rescape_ (Apr 5, 2005)

Have there been any findings regarding this post? I am experiencing the same problem, if I may follow where Bilkonyc left off...

1) Desktop PC
2) Windows 2000
3) Connection via Local USB

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cypher2 (Dec 1, 2004)

you are probably best to delete the partnerships, in outlook etc and remove sw - then re install the SW, creating new partnerships


----------



## Mano[FA] (May 9, 2005)

Hi! just reading this post I resolved my problems. I also had a hardware reset (lost bactery charge) on my Palm m125 and got the message "Unable to initiate HotSync operation because the port is in use by another application"
To solve I check "hotsync" and from the menu clicked on "connection setup". There was none, so I made a new one selecting local Network. It actually happened earlier to have a reset, but it's the first time I had to do this.
sometimes having some other USB devices in other USB port gave problems too.

Thanks guys, I hope this can help somebody else as well


----------



## atikokanite (May 14, 2005)

Hi

I recently solved this problem by clicking on the hotsync icon in the system tray and clicking setup. The I clicked the local tab and changed the serial port from com 1 to com 2.


----------



## frankreich (Jul 7, 2005)

FYI, I used the fix re: connection settings mentioned by Mano. This will also work on a CLIE T615C........


----------

